# ignorant



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

does anybody else feel like a lot of people on here ignore others on purpose and others go out of their way to make an effort. what i mean is, people go out of their way to photograph their pets and post them up on here for people to just ignore. i can only count one one hand the amount of people that often comment most pics or reply to even the daftest of questions, id like to thank all of those people publicly for answering even the newies. 

THANK YOU, your a pleasure to know


as for all the people in their own little clique and only talk amongst yourselves:

have a word!!!



sorry for ranting people. 
no doubt ill get an infraction for this


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

*CoNfUsEd*


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

the cliquey people are not worth worryin over mate :whistling2:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

SteveL said:


> the cliquey people are not worth worryin over mate :whistling2:






its not that im worried over this, id just like to thank all the nice people. :crazy:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry but what doe cliquey mean?


Phil


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Clique is basically little groups of people who stick together. Used to be alot worse but luckily enough has calmed down now.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Sorry but what doe cliquey mean?
> 
> 
> Phil





clique "click", meaning people who are in their own little gang


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh ok, i see 


Phil : victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

This is a very nice Community, ive had no trouble of being ignored....Well Not Yet :crazy:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> This is a very nice Community, ive had no trouble of being ignored....Well Not Yet :crazy:




sorry what did you say, i was too busy ignoring you lmfao:bash::crazy:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Dave I was just about to do that









Not fair


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Dave I was just about to do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol. ya snooze ya lose


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

davenoble said:


> sorry what did you say, i was too busy ignoring you lmfao:bash::crazy:



Damn you :lol2: (ill give you that one for free) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

davenoble said:


> lol. ya snooze ya lose


Lmao that made me chuckle


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

lol. this is turning out to be an interesting thread lol


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

davenoble said:


> lol. this is turning out to be an interesting thread lol


:iamwithstupid: lol only jokin matey


Phil : victory:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

damn. deserved that one lol


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

lol ignore me im in a energetic mood, we rescued a bamboo shark tonight!


Phil


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Philcw said:


> lol ignore me im in a energetic mood, we rescued a bamboo shark tonight!
> 
> 
> Phil





whatsa a bamboo shark?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

ummmm a shark lol...dont realy know how i can define what a bamboo shark is lol.


Phil


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

davenoble said:


> whatsa a bamboo shark?


Its a shark that eats Bambo    lol


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Its a shark that eats Bambo    lol






*cough* shan crack *cough*:lol2:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

davenoble said:


> *cough* shan crack *cough*:lol2:


What?
lol


Phil : victory:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Philcw said:


> What?
> lol
> 
> 
> Phil : victory:





shan = not very good

crack = joke/sense of humour/info

northerner speak. sorry lol


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

lol ok, bloody northern monkeys! lol



Phil : victory:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Philcw said:


> lol ok, bloody northern monkeys! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Phil : victory:





southern fairies. (gunna get so many jellied eel eaters angry lol)


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

haha...didnt know if you would understand what i was talking about, but what respectable english bloke hasnt watched lock stock lol.



Phil : victory:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Philcw said:


> haha...didnt know if you would understand what i was talking about, but what respectable english bloke hasnt watched lock stock lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Phil : victory:





eggs crackly. its on tonight apparently. but ill be too busy out walking my alsations and eating dead bats, cos im a hard northener lmfao


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

hard northener or just plain weird?
there is a fine line :lol2:



Phil


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Philcw said:


> hard northener or just plain weird?
> there is a fine line :lol2:
> 
> 
> ...




the line between insane and genious is measured only by success!!!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Errrr......NO! lol

I tend to just post in the big snake threads as that's what i'm most interested in. I won't ignore people as they're not my e-friends lmao! I have helped a few newbies along the way and even given a 4ft aquarium to a certain new member to keep a corn in along with a hide and magazine with an article from Kathy Love on corn care. (I'm a saint me lmao).

I'll help anyone if I can yet am not interested in most things anymore so won't be active in lots of threads.

I'd like to think I'm not seen as being part of a clique, there are a certain group of posters I'll interact with more (retic keepers) as they're more relevant to what I'm keeping. That is all.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

davenoble said:


> does anybody else feel like a lot of people on here ignore others on purpose and others go out of their way to make an effort. what i mean is, people go out of their way to photograph their pets and post them up on here for people to just ignore. i can only count one one hand the amount of people that often comment most pics or reply to even the daftest of questions, id like to thank all of those people publicly for answering even the newies.
> 
> * THANK YOU, your a pleasure to know*
> 
> ...


you're welcome sunshine :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

and I do enjoy my pie mash n eels when I venture to the London crowd

Cheese and Rice son!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I aint no part of a clique cause am a bloody lepper  .

Was this aimed at the folk who look at pic threads and don't comment on the pic???


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> Well I aint no part of a clique cause am a bloody lepper  .
> 
> Was this aimed at the folk who look at pic threads and don't comment on the pic???


I was wondering that as Dave's brb doesn't have many replys yet but quite a few views.

To be fair I don't comment on most of the pic threads but like seeing them.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've noticed whenever I get around to posting pics that only a few people reply, Mainly ANT lol 

If I'm honest I don't usually go onto the section I'm usually in Lizards or off topic but once in a while I'll venture lol. Even then I tend to stick to the leo pics with the odd beardie lol.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> I've noticed whenever I get around to posting pics that only a few people reply, Mainly ANT lol
> 
> If I'm honest I don't usually go onto the section I'm usually in Lizards or off topic but once in a while I'll venture lol. Even then I tend to stick to the leo pics with the odd beardie lol.


Same here. I tend to venture into pic section when snake or off-topic is boring me lol.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I was wondering that as Dave's brb doesn't have many replys yet but quite a few views.
> 
> To be fair I don't comment on most of the pic threads but like seeing them.



not really. its partly to do with that. but what really buggs me is i see soo many newbies on here askin daft questions and noone hardly answering, i actually saw one the other day that had about 65 views and not a single reply other than the guy bumping and askin for help. as far as the pictures go, i dont really care how many replies i get, its more the guys who only have a few reps or not much experiance and to be honest not great pics, and everyone looking but noone commenting them on what lovely animals they have, then you get the likes of a few that are more established on here with a photo just as bad and a million people will comment it,... one more thing is that in the classified the same thing happens, if its someone thats virtually unknown and noone is interested they will just totally ignore. ive only seen a few saying things like, "i would love this beutiful animal but your too far/cant afford it heres a free bump", where as this always happens with the more established advertiser. im just stickin up for all of us outside the cliques...........

once again, sorry for ranting, now that ya mention it tho ya could go comment me pics lmfao.....


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

davenoble said:


> not really. its partly to do with that. but what really buggs me is i see soo many newbies on here askin daft questions and noone hardly answering, i actually saw one the other day that had about 65 views and not a single reply other than the guy bumping and askin for help. as far as the pictures go, i dont really care how many replies i get, its more the guys who only have a few reps or not much experiance and to be honest not great pics, and everyone looking but noone commenting them on what lovely animals they have, then you get the likes of a few that are more established on here with a photo just as bad and a million people will comment it,... one more thing is that in the classified the same thing happens, if its someone thats virtually unknown and noone is interested they will just totally ignore. ive only seen a few saying things like, "i would love this beutiful animal but your too far/cant afford it heres a free bump", where as this always happens with the more established advertiser. im just stickin up for all of us outside the cliques...........
> 
> once again, sorry for ranting,* now that ya mention it tho ya could go comment me pics lmfao.....*


I already did ya clown!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I think you just read too much into stuff maybe?

As for the classified's not interested comments like "if only you were closer" etc. should not be there only if you're seriously interested.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I already did ya clown!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I think you just read too much into stuff maybe?
> 
> As for the classified's not interested comments like "if only you were closer" etc. should not be there only if you're seriously interested.






very true, its mainly the other stuff lol. if we all just gave each others pets a comment, or answered a simple question this place would have so many more members. i personally know 4 that have left due to this kinda thing. lol


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

davenoble said:


> not really. its partly to do with that. but what really buggs me is i see soo many newbies on here askin daft questions and noone hardly answering, i actually saw one the other day that had about 65 views and not a single reply other than the guy bumping and askin for help.


what section is this in? I try to help the beginners as much as possible but if it has leo in the title then I'll click on and try to help no matter who the poster is. I can't really comment on other sections though.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> what section is this in? I try to help the beginners as much as possible but if it has leo in the title then I'll click on and try to help no matter who the poster is. I can't really comment on other sections though.





it was in snakes. 

so if it didnt have leo in the title you would have ignored it if it was certain peiople?


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

no I mustn't have typed that right lol. If it has got leo in the title I'll read and help regardless of who the original poster is.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> no I mustn't have typed that right lol. If it has got leo in the title I'll read and help regardless of who the original poster is.





lol. no worries, i was just winding ya up anyways lol:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

davenoble said:


> lol. no worries, i was just winding ya up anyways lol:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:



o thank god. lord knows i dont want to fall out of any cliques lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> o thank god. lord knows i dont want to fall out of
> 
> 
> any cliques lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:







god forbid it....... i think id just have to kill myself if i had a fall out with the GANGS lmfao


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

davenoble said:


> god forbid it....... i think id just have to kill myself if i had a fall out with the GANGS lmfao



sssh! they'll hear you lol 

*looks around suspiciously*


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

*ignores Dave*:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I only think that's really a problem if the cliquey group starts being bitchy towards other member or ganging up on people. i generally talk to a few people that i know as mates but will join in on a conversation or thread with randoms i have the time/can be bothered. i was gonna write more but i'm bored of this now :lol2:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Fangio said:


> *ignores Dave*:Na_Na_Na_Na:





sorry matei didnt see you ignoring me there. i was too busy ignoring you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

davenoble said:


> its not that im worried over this, id just like to thank all the nice people. :crazy:


you're :welcome1: mate : victory: haha


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

i would have thought the biggest clique is in the shelled section, they seem to the the most 'cut throte(sp)' of the sections. I dont understand it, whats the point in comming on here to talk to the same people all the time, its good to discuss with different people


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I think that 95% of the forum is always helpful and do join in with everyone.

Noone really ignores me and i always get lots of comments on pics, my threads etc !

Think i'm a likable person n don't think anyone really ignore me??? 

could be wrong though ! : victory:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> I think that 95% of the forum is always helpful and do join in with everyone.
> 
> Noone really ignores me and i always get lots of comments on pics, my threads etc !
> 
> ...


You suck! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

lol im only joking...



Phil


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Philcw said:


> You suck! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> lol im only joking...
> 
> ...


So do you:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Philcw said:


> You suck! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> lol im only joking...
> 
> ...


How do u know  :lol2:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> How do u know  :lol2:


mg::lolsign: ummmm i dont:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Philcw said:


> mg::lolsign: ummmm i dont:whistling2: :lol2:


Couldn't resist ! Just had to remember its not in over 18s then:whip:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> Couldn't resist ! Just had to remember its not in over 18s then:whip:


Indeed...so urm lets take this over there than :mf_dribble:

hahah kiddin :whip:



Phil


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Indeed...so urm lets take this over there than :mf_dribble:
> 
> hahah kiddin :whip:
> 
> ...


You can go to the men! D:censor:s with legs thread where u belong ! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> You can go to the men! D:censor:s with legs thread where u belong ! :whistling2::lol2:


omgawsh so mean lol.


Phil


----------

